# It's So Cold...



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*At least we know he didn't freeze his "we know what's" off... *

*"BALLS OFF" we all know he does not have any.*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*..... you could see these.*
*







*


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

It's so cold.....people in the projects have their windows closed


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

and the oven doors are wide open.....


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

It's so cold my wife is starting to look hot!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's so cold that even the guys who don't have Ch 90 wouldn't want to get out of their cars and do Ch 90,


----------

